

Court case could mean 'death' of software patents - DarMontou
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/12/06/court-case-could-mean-death-of-software-patents/3894877/

======
gruseom
This sentence took me a long time to read because it so contradicts reality:

 _In a worst-case scenario for the high-tech industry, if the Supreme Court
upholds the ruling it could invalidate many existing software patents or at
least make them more difficult to defend in lawsuits._

One wishes there was not such ignorance at the Associated Press.

~~~
DarMontou
Agreed. I'm not sure where the AP got their last statement either...

"Tech companies say software patents have played a critical role in keeping
the U.S. at the cutting edge by giving people control over their inventions
for nearly 20 years."

~~~
DanAndersen
I imagine it's true in the sense that they were able to find at least two
companies somehow related to technology that would say such a thing.

